# Someone Sure Made A Killer Deal...



## locomotion (May 9, 2016)

Someone sure made a killer deal!!!

http://capecod.craigslist.org/atq/5575053009.html


all for $400


----------



## fordmike65 (May 9, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (May 9, 2016)

Hmmm I wonder if there are any well known Pope\Columbia collectors on Cape Cod?


----------



## catfish (May 9, 2016)

Yea I wonder.....


----------



## tanksalot (May 9, 2016)

Nah.lol


----------



## Robertriley (May 9, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## locomotion (May 10, 2016)

so who is it that beat me to it?


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2016)

can't get them all.....


----------



## tech549 (May 10, 2016)

Columbia count now at 31?


----------



## bikeyard (May 10, 2016)

I wonder


----------



## dfa242 (May 11, 2016)

I know, I know...


----------



## locomotion (May 13, 2016)

.


----------



## bikeyard (May 13, 2016)

Perhaps you missed where they were listed first.  http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/early-kelly-bars.90572/

If you would like to purchase the bike complete you can contact me.


----------



## locomotion (May 13, 2016)

.


----------



## bikeyard (May 13, 2016)

Just for you I've ended the auction and will list it entirely on here first .  The price is 2k.  Perhaps you should get up earlier in the morning.  I'll hear no more of your whining .  Shipping is extra continental US only


----------



## locomotion (May 13, 2016)

no whining here, I am just pissed off that the bike hobby has come to this, "bike parters looking to make a buck"
I did call Pat too late,(I pointed that out already in post #7), you did beat me to it and I even offered her a lot more that her asking price for the bike
but being a classy lady that she seemed to be, she told me someone was ahead of me on it, which I totally give her 100% of my admiration for it .... but I did warn her that it was going to probably be sold for parts (I was obviously right) and she said that it was a bike collector that had asked her for more pictures (why ask for more pictures???)
but the hobby is slowly dying IMO especially on the web, because of things like this
the bike hobby (for the passion of vintage bicycles) is now becoming the bike business (for the passion of money)
it's now easier to sell parts for more than a whole bike now days online, so the real collectors are now hitting the auctions .... and people now find a place (here http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/copake-auction-crazy-bids.89264/) to complain about auction prices, because they can't sell parts for more than the value of a complete bike with auction prices

welcome to the big bike flea market (The FMPE (Flea Market Parts Exchange))

and about that lazy comment about me not waking up early enough!!!   sorry if I have to work every day (sometimes night)

so here is the end of my rant ....... hopefully my comments won't get me booted off The Cabe ..... again ........ obviously the "bike parters" will give me sh.. for it and the bike collectors will probably stay quiet


----------



## bikeyard (May 13, 2016)

For starters I'm hardly a bike parter.  You'll find by far more complete bikes for sale than parts.  I have bought out a few shops in the past so I do have some part inventory. 
 Second I've sold only a couple things on eBay in quite some time I prefer to sell to the "friendly" people here or at swaps.
Third I wasn't the first call but the second.  The first asked for more photos but didn't show or follow up

Fourth next time instead of sending nasty pms why don't try a nice one and make an offer if your so passionate


----------



## locomotion (May 13, 2016)

just send the PM's to an admin, if nasty they will gladly ban me for life ....  lol


----------



## OhioJones (May 13, 2016)

Cut his f$#king head awwwff!! You can doooo iitttt!!


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2016)




----------



## OhioJones (May 13, 2016)

Maybe Mr. Belvedere does...? You didn't stop to think about that. Now did you? No.


----------



## locomotion (May 13, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 316683




perfect rendition of what the bike hobby has become
tks Catman


----------



## tech549 (May 13, 2016)

sounds to me someone is more upset about a lost purchase then the bike hobby!!!! from where I am standing that is.


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2016)

tech549 said:


> sounds to me someone is more upset about a lost purchase then the bike hobby!!!! from where I am standing that is.


----------



## THE STIG (May 13, 2016)

tech549 said:


> sounds to me someone is more upset about a lost purchase then the bike hobby!!!! from where I am standing that is.



Yeppers!
*
.................. Quick*, *Somebody call* the *Wahmbulance*


----------



## locomotion (May 13, 2016)

yeah you guys nailed it, call the Wahmbulance, I am just upset about a lost purchase not the bike hobby....


----------



## bikeyard (May 13, 2016)

Just posted it in the for sale section complete.  Put up or shut up.  Locomotion if you would like to buy it, you need to show up in person.


----------



## locomotion (May 13, 2016)

i'll give you your $400 + $600 for your 6 hours drive trip,
give me your address and I will be there with cash on the 21st
and I can't wait to show up in person, I always enjoy meeting fellow bike collectors, in your case "bike parter"


----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2016)

@bikeyard & @locomotion:
You guys need to squash this, *now.*
Leave each others threads alone, stop sending each other conversations.
If you can't leave each other alone then take it off the forum.


----------

